# Disneyworld ... Florida



## luv2rv (Jun 21, 2004)

So, we are in the planning stages of our winter vacation. We are going to head to Florida last week of January for two weeks with my Sister-Inlaw and family (they bought a Keystone Laredo 5vr this summer).

Plan is to head south and spend two weeks.sunny sunny sunny We definitely will spend a few nights at Wilderness Resort campground but would like some help on other recommended campgrounds ... say in Kissemee or any other recommendations. Might be nice to spend a few nights on the coast ... any ideas? Really want to get away from the














:cold this winter

Thanks,
Wayne


----------



## johnp (Mar 15, 2004)

Tropical Palms is our favorite when we go to see the mouse. We try to get a super site near the pool. We have been there many times with no problems.

John


----------



## luv2rv (Jun 21, 2004)

Thanks John,

Gotta web address?

Wayne


----------



## glennsteers (Apr 25, 2005)

Wayne,

The address is: Tropical Palms RV

We're going there next weekend. In fact, we started trying to get a reservation for Fort Wilderness back in April for Thanksgiving week and they were sold out until the end of 2005. In fact, I made reservations for Ft. Wilderness for Thanksgiving week for 2006...and we got 1 of 2 spaces left!!

I've heard good things about Tropical Palms and look forward to spending next week there. John, can you give us any tips, clues or insights??

Thanks!


----------



## johnp (Mar 15, 2004)

I try to get a super site they are paved pull-thru sites. Thanksgiving and April vacation is when we usually go. Not this year







. But April is coming. I did get a site on the grass that was far from the pool but my mind was on the transmission that needed to get rebuilt for the ride home$$$$$$

John


----------



## happycamper (Jul 26, 2005)

We stayed a few Nights in Fort Wilderness Last January did not stay anywhere else near Orlando but we did stay in St Augustine FL on the cost. Stay at North Beach Camp Resort off of A1A highly recommend it.

www.northbeachcamp.com

Enjoy the Mouse!!!


----------



## Crawfish (Sep 14, 2005)

If you are going anywhere near Destin, I would recommend Topsail Hill State Park. Great place. Here is link with some pictures.

Topsail Hill State Park, FL


----------



## nascarcamper (Jan 27, 2005)

Fort Wilderness for me. That place is great. We talked to a ton of people when we were there that weren't even going to Disney World. It's that nice!!!


----------



## zoomzoom8 (Nov 8, 2005)

We had friends that stayed at Fort Wilderness eight months ago.. They still talk about it today like it was just last week. They stated it was very well laid out, well run, and they'll go back. We have reservavtions there for March 06. Takin' the chitlins to Disney. Got one heck of a five day package deal for camping, meals, the parks. etc........

http://tinyurl.com/bs5gt


----------



## campingnut18 (Mar 11, 2004)

here is ft wilderness video of almost all the loops.
http://www.mytechiefriend.com/FWvids.htm

this is a great way to see what each loop looks like.

enjoy, campingnut


----------



## HootBob (Apr 26, 2004)

We did FW June 04 and ready to do it again
Best 9 days we ever had in the camper.
The only thing I miss while there was no camp fires at sites

Don


----------



## Devildog (Sep 8, 2005)

I have not been to FW, but have been to Disney for the past 7 years in a row! I did not have a TT at the time, but plan on doing it in the near future. My brother in law has stayed there 3 times and stated it is awesome, and cannot wait to plan a trip with my family now.

The only other campground in Florida I have heard of is as Crawfish stated, Topsail near Destin, which is one of the best campgrounds in the nation.


----------



## luv2rv (Jun 21, 2004)

Hey all, thanks for the great tips on campgrounds. Going to check them all out and then make some reservations.

Florida Outbackin' here we come!

Wayne


----------



## summergames84 (Mar 6, 2004)

Wow, that video link is cool! We are planning on Disney World in the Outback in early March, and this will make it easier to see what is what. Looks like a beautiful spot.


----------



## glennsteers (Apr 25, 2005)

If you're planning on Disney in March, you better call NOW! We called in September and got 1 of 2 remaining "preferred sites" for Thanksgiving week...of 2006!!


----------



## Katrina (Dec 16, 2004)

Camping at fort wilderness is a different kind of camping.
It's not anything like being in a state park.
it is IMHO the best way to visit the mouse.
I think the golf carts while being a total ripoff at 50 bucks a day are very nice to have. If you can't swing a cart for the whole trip, then think about getting one for a day so you can see the whole campground.
That place is 1 1/2 miles from end to end.


----------

